
Apple’s iPad Just a Big iPod Touch - shmichael
http://www.pcworld.com/article/187888/no_second_coming_apples_ipad_just_a_big_ipod_touch.html
======
zephyrfalcon
Sure, and the iPod is just an MP3 player, and the iPhone is just a phone...
who in their right mind would buy that... =)

~~~
shmichael
The iPod wasn't another MP3 player. It was _the_ MP3 player, featuring the
most songs in the least amount of space. For mobile devices, this makes a big
difference.

Compare the iPad launch video from today with the original iPod launch:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN0SVBCJqLs>

The iPhone was the first phone capable enough and attractive enough for third-
party applications. It came two years ahead of competition.

The iPad comes after the Kindle, and alongside plans from Microsoft and others
to launch their own tablets.

